# 1970 Fenderless 5 Speed/Value



## island schwinn (Apr 27, 2017)

Thinking of letting go of my 5 speed.pretty nice shape.1 rear spoke missing and previous owner got a little happy cleaning some of the chrome.mainly fork crown and bars.I removed the fenders,they were dealer add ons.


----------



## island schwinn (May 2, 2017)

so,noone wants to chime in? I guess I'll have to keep it in the fleet since it's worthless.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2017)

I'm a little out of touch with prices on these, but I'd guess $350 tops including shipping.


----------



## island schwinn (May 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'm a little out of touch with prices on these, but I'd guess $350 tops including shipping.



I could do that.pm for payment info,thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## kasper (May 4, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Thinking of letting go of my 5 speed.pretty nice shape.1 rear spoke missing and previous owner got a little happy cleaning some of the chrome.mainly fork crown and bars.I removed the fenders,they were dealer add ons.
> View attachment 457659



if it dident sell I could buy it next week.


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2017)

Simply amazing that with all the stingray guys here,no one wants to put a value on this bike.that being said,I'll keep it and let it collect dust before I sell it to a flipper.
For the one sincere guy that contacted me,I thank you.


----------



## bentsprocket (May 10, 2017)

Email on the way...


----------

